# Echo on Etisalat Mobile to Landline Calls



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I have a company-issue Blackberry which is on an Etisalat post-paid contract.

All mobile-to-mobile and international calls are absolutely clear.

However, when using for calls either to or from a UAE landline, I get a 1-second echo of my own voice, which makes it practically impossible to converse. It is on most landline calls, but not all. I've not yet established whether it's unique to calls made or received, unique to any particular emirate (it certainly happens with Dubai landlines), or unique to du or etisalat landlines.

Does anyone else have experience of similar, and if so how did they resolve? I don't think it's the handset, as it's only on the landline calls and colleagues have also experienced similar.

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I work for a mobile company (not any of those mentioned) and have experienced a similar issue outside of the UAE.

In this case, the firmware of the handset needed an update to solve the problem.

Try this link:

BlackBerry - Smartphone Help and Support


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Confiture said:


> I work for a mobile company (not any of those mentioned) and have experienced a similar issue outside of the UAE.
> 
> In this case, the firmware of the handset needed an update to solve the problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check with our IT gurus whether there is any restriction to my updating the firmware.


----------



## akdubai (Mar 10, 2011)

My Du landline always has echo. It's the reverse direction of what you're experiencing, but it points to Du's equipment. I didn't try to call Du to complain because I don't use the landline that much; only to order food 

Have you ever experienced the echo with 02 (Abu Dhabi) numbers?


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

akdubai said:


> Have you ever experienced the echo with 02 (Abu Dhabi) numbers?


As in my OP, I haven't yet determined under what circumstances I get the echo, but I think you're correct that it is to certain Du landline numbers in Dubai.

Abu Dhabi (02) numbers seem fine, and our offices in DAFZA (04) and Sharjah (06), which are both Etisalat landlines, are also fine.


----------

